
Apple’s 2016 MacBook Pro (and the Winter of Our Discontent) - __DarkBlue
https://www.perpetual-beta.org/weblog/apples-2016-macbook-pro.html
======
pwg
> Another thing, remember those frayed Apple power cables we “enjoyed” in the
> past… no problem now, just replace the USB Type C cable, there’s no need to
> buy a whole new PSU.

Had Apple not chosen to hard-wire the PSU end of that power cable and instead
made it pluggable into the PSU, you also would not have needed a whole new PSU
due to a frayed cable.

------
shams93
Companies go to Apple and spend the mac tax because of the superior support.
There are generally mac stores in areas where there are a lot of tech
companies clustered so if you have a problem generally you can walk to an
Apple store to talk to a human. They get away with selling inferior
configurations because macosx is still less resource hungry than windows10.
That being said its smarter to standardize on chromeos for a startup because
its cheap and easy to setup a team on cloud9 and all share the same instances,
and save tons in hardware costs per employee.

